# Anyone TTC after an ectopic & tube removal?



## Bride2b

Hey ladies,

I had an ectopic pregnancy and my left tube removed last Thursday. I was measuring 9 weeks and baby had a strong HB. I was taken in for emergency surgery that day.

I am now left in limbo waiting to recover from the trauma of losing another baby and my tube before I can start TTC again. I just want to make contact with others in my situation who have either just had an ectopic or who have experienced an ectopic and are back TTC their rainbow babies.

Just a bit about me :flower:; 
I got my BFP at the beginning of June after 7 months of trying after I lost my little boy when I was 19 1/2 weeks pregnant due to premature rupture of my membranes. I dont have any other children and have had a real tough time trying to conceive and stay pregnant. We started trying in Oct 2010 and it took us 9 months to fall pregnant, I got my first BFP in August 2011 and was delighted, all was going well until Nov 28th when my waters broke. The months between November & getting my 2nd BFP were in the early days/weeks a bit of a blur and just 'functioned' without really living if that makes sense. Now this set back has made me question if I will ever have a successful pregnancy.

I'd love to have some lovely ladies to experience this new TTC with who have also had ectopics 

xxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Bump!


----------



## kaznib

Bride2b said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy and my left tube removed last Thursday. I was measuring 9 weeks and baby had a strong HB. I was taken in for emergency surgery that day.
> 
> I am now left in limbo waiting to recover from the trauma of losing another baby and my tube before I can start TTC again. I just want to make contact with others in my situation who have either just had an ectopic or who have experienced an ectopic and are back TTC their rainbow babies.
> 
> Just a bit about me :flower:;
> I got my BFP at the beginning of June after 7 months of trying after I lost my little boy when I was 19 1/2 weeks pregnant due to premature rupture of my membranes. I dont have any other children and have had a real tough time trying to conceive and stay pregnant. We started trying in Oct 2010 and it took us 9 months to fall pregnant, I got my first BFP in August 2011 and was delighted, all was going well until Nov 28th when my waters broke. The months between November & getting my 2nd BFP were in the early days/weeks a bit of a blur and just 'functioned' without really living if that makes sense. Now this set back has made me question if I will ever have a successful pregnancy.
> 
> I'd love to have some lovely ladies to experience this new TTC with who have also had ectopics
> 
> xxxx

Hi I had a very similar experience to you. Had an ectopic in February 2012 at 9 1/2 weeks which ruptured my right Fallopian tube and had to have laparoscopy surgery to remove both pregnancy and the tube. I waited for 3 months before ttc again and am now 8 almost 8 weeks pregnant again. 

I was very worried like yourself and the ectopic was so painful as I'd miscarried 2 weeks before the ectopic (a twin pregnancy) so lost two at once which was shocking:( but just wanted to share with u our success story of getting pregnant again easily with one tube! And had scan already which showed it in right place and a little heartbeat.

Good luck to you too and sorry to hear about your misfortunate x


----------



## 4magpies

I had an ectopic may last year. 

I am now TTC. Feel free to stalk my journal. 

xxx


----------



## Panduh77

I just had an ectopic and my right tube removed a little over a week ago. My first pregnancy.The doctor said i have a small chance of concieving naturally because my remaining tube has scar tissue. So im trying natural remedies hoping to break up the scar tissue and praying. I so anxious to try again but so very scared of another ectopic that was the hardest thing ive ever experienced in my 28 years of life. Glad there are people i can relate too. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey ladies thanks for replying! Kaznib congrats on your new pregnancy - FX that everything goes well for you xx You give me hope xx It seems like you didnt have to wait too long to get your BFP. 

4magpies I love the name of your blog! thats hilarious!!! Good luck with the ttc journey xx

Pandah - we have now met on the other ectopic thread, I wish you luck too and am sure we will chat soon.

I just wonder if everyones first proper AF after the ectopic came when expected? I am worried that AF will play tricks on me - I just want to get TTC asap!!


----------



## lpr

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you? It is my first post, so apologies in advance, for my waffling. I am so sorry for your losses and I understand the pain and fear that you are going through. 
I had my left tube along with ectopic pregnancy removed 11 days ago. We had IVF, which in itself was a long and difficult journey. We felt so positive and happy to get a +ve result to come crashing back down with a bang when we went for the early scan to discover that it was ectopic. I was in theatre within a couple of hours. 
I am really struggling to be hopeful about the future. I just feel so sad. We have a follow up appointment at the ACU scheduled for 6 weeks after the ectopic was removed. 

I am trying to be positive about the fact that we managed to conceive (even if implantation was not where it should have been) as up until this point we had not been able to conceive naturally. Obviously now with only one tube those chances of conceiving are reduced further, plus after having one ectopic the chance of another are higher. It is refreshing to read about other peoples successful outcomes after suffering an EP on other threads on here, which does allow me to have some hope.

It is still really early days for me and I am still bleeding following on from the surgery. How long did it take before your bleeding stopped? 

Wishing you all lots of luck 
x


----------



## kaznib

Ipr so sorry for your loss and devastating news but try not to worry urself too much u will still be able to conceive with one tube, I did and quickly as well! I also have polycystic ovaries and thought like u I'd struggle but it's all down to belief in God and have faith, he works in wondrous ways.

We didn't start trying to conceive until 3 months after my ectopic and tube removal, I needed to give myself time to heal physically and mentally, ull know urself when the right time is. I bled for about a week afterwards and my period came 6 weeks later. I found a very supportive thread on here called trying to conceive after ectopic buddies needed and it was fab. Lots of women with ectopics and having future successes 

Hope this helps


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Ipr, I'm sorry that after everything with struggling ttc that it ended that way. It just seems there is always one hurdle after another doesnt it? I believe I bled for about 5 days (I cant even remember know - but I was out of it for a good week as I was taking tramodol & planning my wedding!) I am 6 weeks post op tomorrow and still waiting for my first AF, it will be 6 weeks on Monday that I started bleeding. I hope AF arrives soon as I hate this limbo stage in wtt! I just want to get back to it and get my rainbow.

Will you have IVF again? I am sure if you do the next time will be successful as they place the embryo where it should go - is that right? That was always my understanding of it? 

Yes our chances of another EP is higher which is really scarey, but not sure the chances with IVF? As I said I thought they put the embryo in the right place. I didnt think the fallopian tubes are used in IVF, so technically I would have thought your chances of another EP would be less than natural conception? IDK maybe its something to ask in your follow up. These things all of a sudden come to you and you end up with loads of questions, but your follow up is your chance to find out.

You are right that there are so many positive stories on here - lets hope we can post soon about a positive outcome after our struggles. Good luck hun, I hope you get back to ttc again shortly xxx


----------



## 4magpies

EP is very common with IVF as the embie can implant in the wrong place very easily as it is artificially put in. Rather than naturally travels down the tube. All they can do is put it in and hope its in the right place. It's not an exact science. 

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi all, I had a MC in April and a E in June but my tube was kept, i just had MTX then a week later a LAP and D&C, i have just ov and now waiting for AF to arrive, when i ov in september we will be trying again, Scared isnt the word, i have overdosed on FA nearly every day and pre preg tabs, i think the thought of another ep never leaves us, just grateful that we can all find out if it is EP at 7 weeks rather than 7 months so its only a few weeks of worrying if you get what i mean? xxx


----------



## lpr

Thank you ladies for your replies and kind words. 
Kaznib congrats on your pregnancy. 
I imagine that we will have IVF again, although we have no reason why we can't conceive naturally. It just didn't happen after trying for a very long time. Obviously now I only have one tube, but I'm still hopeful that there is a chance that it could happen naturally for us, god willing. 
As 4magpies says above there is a slightly increased chance of EP with IVF. When the fertilised egg is transferred it is placed in the uterus but potentially "floats around" ( for want of a better phrase) for a few days until it is ready to implant. 
Bride2b thank you for your advice, think I might start to right a list of questions that we have, so that we are prepared for our consultation.
Thanks again ladies x


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies I'd like to join. Sorry for all your losses.

Bride you'll remember me from the SMEPers thread. For those who don't know my story. I lost my left tube from etopic pregnancy after it ruptured. We did not even know I was pregnant but I knew something was wrong. I went for an ultrasound and transvaginal but everything showed up normal. I was still getting what I thought was my period around the time AF was due. Everything came crashing when I went to emergency in horrible pain and learnt I needed emergency surgery and had massive internal bleeding. I've been TTC since March 2011 after I waited the recommended 3 months. Emotionally I needed the time and to be honest was and I still terrified of another EP.

I'm trying to stay positive about this cycle and plan to test on the 24th when AF is due if all goes well. Yesterday I was exhausted and have been sleepier than usual but trying not to symptom spot too much.

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------

